# My Molly Did Something Unexpected. Need Help And Advice



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

So if you read my earlier post you would know that I got a mollie. Well after relising that I shouldn't have gotten her after we got home I planed to bring her back this weekend. ive only had her since Last Sunday. 
So today I came home and started taking the plastic wrap off of the small tanks. I opend up hers and was supprised/ shocked to see little tiny fish swimming around....
So now I have fry...... Was not expecting that. Im surprised at how many I have, I have no idea if she eat any but considering she was in a 2 gallon kritter keeper with them she was wasn't making a big effort to try to eat them. All in all I have around 17 babies. I saw 5 what I think are eggs, and 2 very underdeveloped babies who most likely died during birth. And sadest of all was a underdeveloped one. This little on still had its egg sack but it was almost where it needed to be. It could wiggle its tail but its tail fin hadn't developed yet and all it could do was stay on the bottom and not move, I unfortunetly had to euthanize the little baby since I new it wouldn't survive long. 
Anyways after a long process of moving fish around so I could get the babies out both them and mom are sharing the 2 gallon (the babies are in a breeder net). I would have put them on the 40 gallon but I guess I felt like it would be easier and to me safer to care for them this way.
I still plan on bringing mom back to petco this weekend but what should I do with the fry? If I had known she was pregnant I would have brought her back sooner but she didn't have a gravid spot and since I had nothing to compare her size to I thought it was just common. 
Im deffinitly not bringing the fry back to store, they wouldn't make it.
Im considering asking my Aunt and Uncle if they want some mollies for their kids, and maybe ask my brother if he would take any but I have a feeling that it would be a slim chance. 
I am going to most likely ask my brother if I can borrow his 10 gallon if he still has it.(they had fancy goldfish in it for my nephew, they didn't know any better) so I can have that as a grow out tank.
As for food for them luckily I still have frozen BBS from my baby betta and betta flakes so feeding them isn't to much of an issue.

So sorry for rambling. I would really aperecate help ASAP.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Not all livebearers have gravid spots. She probably had the fry from stress. You can use the 10g for the fry and feed them crushed flakes and BBS. Put some java moss in there and you'll be set. They're not hard to take care of. Usually, if I try to keep my platy fry, they die, but if I leave them alone then they live.

Fill up the 10g halfway and put some live plants in with them. Feed them BBS at first and then start feeding them crushed flakes. Once they're about 1/4" long, fill up the 10g fully. Let them grow until they're almost an inch and ask if any places can take them. If not, see if your family can take them.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

What type of molly are they? I have a 50 gal that has become dedicated to Mollies. I may be willing to pay the shipping costs and take them off your hands once they reach an inch depending on what type they are.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Since i don have an extra tank, i put them in a 7.5 steralite tub. So far ive only lost one since moving them on saterday. So i have 13. 
Luckily one of my friends is goimg to take some, but i still have to find homes for the rest.

Im not sure what kind they all are,
All i now is mom is a black lerytail molly and dad is unknown.
Most of the babies look like their black mollys and possibly some silver, dolmation and maybe a yelow. Those ones ill have to wait for them to grow up to now for sure.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Even with mom's genetics that would work with my set up. Send me a message when they are an inch long and we can set up shipping. We don't have lerytail in my area so it would be nice to get some of those genetics in my molly tank.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

ok  I will have to think about shipping them though, ive never done it before and am kinda nervous. But I guess their a first for every thing. Ill defenetly message you when the time comes and let you know 

As for dad, she was housed with other black mollies, silvers and either yellow or orange mollys.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

They will still have the right genetics. If I'm careful about it I should be able to get some true breedings out of the babies.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Shipping is really easy. Just go to the pet store and ask for some bags. After getting the fish bags, bag up the mollies (divide them between 2 bags) and have it to where there's 1/3 water and 2/3 air. Put them into a small USPS flat rate shipping box (you can go to the post office and grab a box and walk out), add a heat pack if needed, tape it up, go to the post office, grab a label, fill it out, slap it on, and pay $6 for shipping. Tell them to put "fragile" and "liquid" stickers on it, and write "LIVE FISH" on every side of the box. The fish will arrive in 2-3 days and are usually always fine. If the temperature is in the 60s or less, add a heat pack. I forgot to add one and all 17 of my tropicals died. Only my 5 goldfish lived. :-( So be careful! If you have any more questions on shipping, feel free to ask me.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks so much Kiara1125,

Im more worried that ill do something wrong with packaging and cause them to pass away during their trip to their new home. 
Luckily by the time their 1" it will be nice and warm around here. It already got up to the 90's on Monday, then back down to 50-60. Sigh if only the weather would make up its mind lol.

Ill make sure to keep updates on them so you can see how they grow up and what they look like the they get around 1". Exciting news though, they will be one week old tomorrow. I didn't think I would be able to keep the fry as well as I have so far. Fingers crossed.

Also I did loose another fry on Monday so im down to 13. I did have a little scare and thought there was a fungus infection in my fry tank since it looked like the dead fry had some white possibly fuzzy spots on it. But I didn't make any sense since non of my other fish have that so I wasn't sure how they got it. So I took every body out, dumped the water and refilled. And I haven't lost anybody since. 

These pictures are from a few days ago. They look about the same as they did when I took these pics, but the few lighter ones have started to get some color especaly that little clear one in the first photo. I cant wait to see what they look like when their bigger.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I think dad might have been dalmation. Another nice genetic that isn't in my area. Starting to get excited about this. If you don't have a filter in there you will need to do every other day partial changes. In my experience the babies can be picky on that. But you don't need a great filter either. Just a sponge will do just fine.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would suggest putting a sponge filter in there and getting a gang valve (to adjust the strength). Put it on low and raise it as they get older. As they grow up, have the sponge filter on full blast. This way, they'll have strong caudal muscles and will hold their tails high and proud. I learned this with guppies. If you do with with guppies, the males that have super long fins will have them fully splayed out and won't act like their tails are too heavy to hold.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I dont have a filter on it, so ive been doing water changes. They seem to be doing ok with that so far
Fingers crossed.

Ill upload some more pics today or over the weekend


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

considering I'm the one getting them if you can't get a sponge filter by the first I could always send one to you by then. When I get them they come in bulk so I always have extras.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you for offering  but its, im going to see what they have next time i go to petco or petsmart


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Update:

So the fry are a week and a day old today  I still have all 13 at the moment. But I unfortunately might loose one of them. This one can still move its tail and move around but it cant really move much. Its not because of sickness as far as I can see, I think he just didn't end up finding food, he looks really skinny compared to the other fry. But after taking them all out to intpect them which I cant do in their container, I gave every one some BBS in that cup so hopefully he actually eat something and he will make it. 
Just in case so I can keep an eye on him and make sure he has easy access to food I put my breeder net box on the side of their container and put him in. Fingers crossed that he will pull through. 
I also put one other one in there since it seemed like that one, although he could swim well enough tended to be at the bottom. He swims around but stays at the very bottom of the tank. So hopefully close monitoring and easy access to food will help him quickly recover.
Other then that the other 11 are doing well and happily swimming around :-D

Color wise, as far as I can tell for now I have
2 greys (possibly dolmations)
2 clear 
9 black

Im really interested to see what their coloration turns out to be.

I also took some more photos. They aren't the best since of coarse I decided to take them at 10:00 at night when the lighting isn't great. Also excuse the flakes stuck to the outside of the cup in the photos.
Ill try and find a good clear container so I can get some good side shots of them.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm so glad to see they are getting along so good. And you can be sure when they get here I'll be posting lots of pictures of them so you can see how they grow up. Right now I just have gold dust mollies in there as that is all we have in my area.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I love gold dusts  as far as i now we dont' have any around here
Im excited for pics of them growing up too 

So unfortunetly i lost the two i put in the breeder net. But luckily the other 11 seem active and healthy.
Hopefully im not doing anything wrong.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Maybe the one at the bottom is just weak or deformed. Survival of the fittest.

I'm expecting several dalmatians (not dalmations or dolmations) and some creamsicles. The blacks are just blacks, but they might have some spots of white as they get older. As for being lyretails, you can tell if they are whenever they reach about several months old. So, AmbiantNight will probably watch them turn into lyretails before you do, Sabina. Whenever you start seeing males become mature is wen the tails will start growing their extensions.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thats interesting. I never new that


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

So I haven't done a update in a while and since I did/was doing a larger water change on their tank I decided to finally take some more pics.

Today my molly fry are 2 weeks and 3 days old  Im currently down to 10 fry and possibly 9 depending on what happens with one of them. Sigh, hopefully this one will get better or at least no more will pass on after this. Fingers crossed. 
On a better note here are some updated pic of the little guy. It looks like I should have at least one yellow or orange one. And 1-2 that could be yellow or orange or they could end up being grey. 

Oh also sorry the pics aren't great, I was using a temp holding container that's a bit dirty, and for some reason in that room of the house its never bright enough to get good pics.

This pic shows the different colors best, the furthest one back is one of the ones that im not 100% sure of what the color will be. This pic is also the best one I got of the lightest one, I really hope he makes it I cant wait to see how he turns out.








This one is of one of the black fry, the little clear one decided to join the pic to lol








This is one of they greyish ones though he looks pretty dark in this photo.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

they are actually looking good! Keep up all the hard work your putting in. Your doing great.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

They're so cute! What are you feeding them?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks 

Im for now just feeding them frozen BBS. I had some left over from my baby betta and I figured it was more nutritional then the crappy flake food that I had left over before I bought omega one for my bettas.
Once they get a bit bigger ill start adding some flake food into their diet though.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, you're obviously doing a great job! I know that molliescan grow fast. My boyfriend had two molly fry tat reached full size (they were born into a 55g) in 2 months! :shock:


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Just a quick pick of their new set up. Its a divided 10 gallon, they have the bigger side and my betta Castien has the other side. Im not sure how long im going to keep them in this set up but this is a bit easier for now since I can see them a lot better.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Love getting to see all the pics of them growing.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

It fells like ive had them for months even though its only been 2 weeks lol


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Imagine sitting on my end waiting.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Haha 
Hopefully it doesnt take them to long to grow


----------



## peacock (Jan 30, 2014)

Do you have any left? Im always up for one :-D


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Well I have 9 left most likely 8 after tonight since it seems ones on its last legs.
Actually AmbiantNight has offered to take them, but I don't know if AmbiantNight will want all of them or some.
If there are any left over after that I'll let you now 
Fingers crossed all of them will make it though. They're 3 weeks and 2 or 3 days old now. I'm hapy that that they've almost made it to a month old. 
I'll try to get some update pics soon. Unfortunetly its been pretty cloudy and rany for most lf the week and today so my camera doesmt focus well on them in that lighting.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just took some update photos. There not that great due to the lighting. 
Here are the little buggers lol


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

So quick update.
Today I started adding or at least trying to get them to eat some veggie based foods so hope fully they eat it. Other then that I "measured" them. As far as I can tell their about 1/2 and inch . I wish I could get a more accurate measurement but they wouldn't stop moving lol. Im starting to see a few that are bigger and or more developed then the others. But I have high hopes for the ones left. They seem like their healthy and developing well. Im also 90% sure that I have a dalmation molly. Im really surprised at the diversity that I got with this batch of fry. I think I have 5 black mollys 1 dalmation and 2 who I think will either be orange or yellow.
I don't have any new pics of them right now but once I do a water change ill take some more.


----------



## BettaLover4life (Feb 19, 2014)

They look so cute!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Black mollies LOVE algae. Try growing some for them or try to feed them a very small piece of seaweed. Clip it to the side of the tank and watch them go crazy. My fish love seaweed.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Ironicly I have a bunch of green algea growing in my other planted tank. Though im not sure if its a kind that they will eat. I hope they do, it will help out my snails haha


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Another update:
I knew I wanted to give the fry the 10 gallon sometime soon. So I just set up my extra kritter keeper and am floating it in the sorority 40 gallon for Castien who was living with them. So now the fry have more room to roam around and hopefully it will encourage them to grow more. I think im going to keep this set up until their ready to be shipped. Im still a bit nervous about doing that just because I feel like im going to mess something up and something bad is going to happen to them. But im going to have to try eventually lol, so fingers crossed that all will go well.

Oh also, I took some new photos of them 

This is the one who I think will be a dalmation. Hes not actually that shiny, I had to use flash because their so small and don't like to stay still for photos. :roll:








The larger of the two lighter ones:








Another one of the larger lighter one with 2 of the black mollys:








A random one of a few of the black ones:








One of the smaller black mollies and I think the smaller of the lighter ones:








The smaller of the lighter ones:








And finally 2 of the fry eating some algea from one of the silk plants:


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

I was gone for so long I missed so many pictures. They are looking good.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Long time no see 

I finally have some stuff to update on but ill wait until tomorrow so I can take some photos.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Update :-D :

All 8 of the fry have been doing well. Theres deffinitly a distinction in size with them now as well. The largest and best developed is one of the black mollies whose 1/2 an inch, the second largest is one of the lighter ones. The smallest 2are a black molly and the other light one, the rest are some where in between. 
A lot of new stuff happened with their tank this week. On Saterday I finally ordered a filter for the 10 gallon there in. It finally got here on Wensday. I currently have it set on its lowest setting and my spare divider in between them and the intake and outflow. For now it seems to be going well. 
Yesterday I feed them their first algea wafer. They seemed to enjoy it a lot. I do plan on feeding them more wafers in the future while still feeding BBS. 
Sorry the photos aren't great, it was pretty bright in my room so some of the pics are a bit blurry. Also ignore the stuff on the bottom of the tank, I need to run through it again with the syphone to get the rest of the stuff out from the algea wafer.

















































This is the larger lighter one. Im not really sure why the flash made the color look so grew, but in regular lighting his/her color looking more like the one above


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I just feed them another algea wafer which they are very much enjoying lol
I also did a little closer inspection on some of them. 
I think some of the ones that I thought were black mollies might actually be a gold dust or something like that. On a few of them theres what looks like a orangy yellow coloring on the lower half of their tummies. Though im not sure if its just because there fry and it will fade out or if its the lighting, but im interested to find out.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Everything is going well with the molly fry, fingers crossed it will stay that way.

I just did a big cleaning on their tank, which went well. I ended up getting a bit of green algea on the glass from the algea wafers. Ive now learned to just give them a half a piece or less instead of almost a whole one since they obviously wont eat all of that. 
Anyways for a cleaning I took the fry out, the fake plants out and unplugged the heater and filter. Then I did a 60ish% water change, rinsed the plants off and scrubbed the glass. I then refilled the tank, re-plugged the heater and filter and added the plants back in. 
Since they've all grown pretty large at this point, even though its only around 1/2 and inch, I decided to see how they would do without the divider between them and the intake and outtake flow of the filter. They actually don't seem to mind it to much. If they get to close to the intake its obvious that it does pull them but their strong enough to swim away. Plus the nice thing is that the filter for the tank has a sponge over the intake tube, so if any of them do get sucked in by the filter all that will happen is they will get stuck to the sponge. 

The only fry that I am concerned about is the runt of the group. Both he and one of the lighter ones were about the same size, but it looks like the lighter one has grown but he has not. After observing him for a bit, I don't know if its just me but it looks like his tummy is full but that its really small. The other thing I noticed is that I think he might be missing his dorsal fin. Although he could still swim around compared to even the smaller fry he was struggling in the current. If he is missing his dorsal then I think that's why hes had such a hard time growing. So I grabbed my mesh breeding box from downstairs and stuck it on the side of the tank for him. He didn't seem to happy to put in there but hopefully it will allow him to grow, so he doesn't have to work so hard to swim around. Fingers crossed for him


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Is it possible that the runt has a clamped dorsal, rather than not having one at all?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I really don't know, hes so small it hard to tell if it is clamped or if there isn't one at all


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Some bad news that wasnt that suprising. I woke up this morning and checked on my fry tank. Unfortunately the little runt passed away last night. I wasnt suprised because his health seemed to be going down hill all day. 
I pan on doing a water change on their tank when i get back, and ill do a better post about it .


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Do all of them already have homes?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

For the most part yes, AmbiantNight has offered to take them, but I don't know if AmbiantNight will want all 7 or just some.
But if I end up with any fry left over ill be happy to let you know if your interested


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Your welcome 
Hopefully all goes well and they grow up fast


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

So I kind of totally forgot to post this update a few day's ago when I took the pictures :roll: .
So here goes:

All seven are doing well. They all have fat little tummies and get very happy any time they see food :roll: . As for size 90% of the 7 fry are at aprox. 1/2+. Though the smaller lighter one is still around 1/4 of a inch if I read that right. Sigh, I wish they would grow faster. I really want to move my bettas back into there forever home rather then having to float one in my 40 gallon since I only have on extra heater. But I am glad there doing well and seem to be growing although slowly. Right know their diet is flake food and algea. Ive admittedly been slipping on feeding them BBS but I think that's ok for now. besides that I cant make any new batches of frozen BBS right now, since were getting a new fridge. Though I think that might mean ill have to through out my left over cubes of BBS :-?. But since ive used 90% of the package so I don't mind to to much.

One funny thing that I have realized while raising them is that I don't really like the molly fish as much as I used to. When I was first starting out in the fish world I really liked the molly fish and wanted to own some of my own but just never got around to especaily since I got into bettas. But now that I have them im not really a fan of their personality. There really skittish even though I see them every day. If I stick my hand/finger near or in the tank for what ever reason they scatter. If I move my hand near the tank they scatter. So I think after these guy's no more molly's for me. 

Anyways on a happier note hear are the photos I took a few days ago, sorry about the green algea on the glass in the background. I added my zebra snail which is in love with green algea in yesterday so he's starting to much away at that.


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Cute Molly


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

They look like ballon Molly if I guess right


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

They're actually just regular molly's with full tummies lol. They're mom was a regular molly though there is a slight chance of the dad being a balloon belly but I don't remember if there were any in that tank when I got the mom.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry for the long lapse in updates, I kept forgetting 

Anyways all 7 are doing well and growing as far as I can tell. And we got some new color on the lighter ones! and even the dalmation 

I don't have pics at the moment, but once I do their water change and take care of my slight green algea problem :evil: ill take some new ones and upload them


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I wouldn't destroy the green algae. It's a very needed part in a black molly's diet. Black mollies are known to be one of very few types of fish that will eat most types of algae, including black beard/bush algae.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Oh dont worry i know they eat it. But i have a bit to much lol especialy for only 7 small mollies


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I finally got pictures! lol
And guess what, most of them are pretty much 1 inch now finally ! lol There is one black one and the smaller lighter one that are still half an inch though :roll:
All seven have been doing well and are healthy, active and of coarse hungry :roll:
I wasn't able to get really good pics of them because theres a lot of glare at the moment and it was really hot/humid in my room so I wanted to be quick.
So without further ado here they are, and I bet you wont recognize the lighter one :lol:

One of the black molly's and the smaller lighter one








Glary group photo








Glary attempt at photo meet photo bomb








What the lighter one looks like now (the smaller lighter one will most likely end up looking like this too)








Group photo and finally a good photo of the dalmatian















Dalmation and smaller lighter 








Blurry pic of two of the black molly's 








The larger lighter one








And finally what the lighter one looks like from above









For colors I have
4 black
1 dalmation
2 lighter ones (I have no idea what you would call them)

I am considering offering 3 black molly's and one of the lighter ones soon. But I have to talk to my mom about setting up paypal account. Since I would ask for just shipping cost to send them out. 
I would really like to ship them all out really soon, preferably in the next 2 weeks or so. Ambientnight has offered to take them but they haven't been on in over a month and im not sure when they will be back. So what I think will be my root is to rehome 3 black molly's and one of the lighter ones to lower the number and save 1 black, the dalmation and 1 lighter one for ambientnight when they come back on. That way ill have a smaller number to care for.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

You actually have it kinda mixed up. The two lighter ones are actually dalmatians. The darker one that you think is a dalmatian is actually a marble. So, in total, you have 4 blacks, 2 dalmatians and one marble molly.

Think about it like this: white mollies with black spots are dalmatians (just like the dogs), but black mollies with white speckles or patches is a marble. There are no defined dots on the marble molly, therefore it's not a dalmatian.

Awesome molly fry, though! You've done an amazing job with them! A PayPal account is super easy to set up. If you ever want to buy things online with it (such as things from eBay since some items only let you purchase via PayPal) then go out and buy a $25 One Vanilla Visa gift card and add the money to your PayPal account. It comes in handy and I love it. Of course, now I have my bank account hooked up with PayPal. A little tip for the future though, if you're using your bank account and PayPal it has to be a checking account. If you purchase something through your savings account, you'll most likely have a debit collector coming after you. This happening to me when I was 15 scared the crap out of me. xD Just be careful, ok?


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for the help with the coloration, I always got confused with the dalmation and marble coloration in molly's 

And thank you 
lol don't worry, ill be carful with paypal


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh no problem! So does that mean that you'll keep the marble or the dalmatians? I honestly would keep the marble and both dalmatians for breeding, or give them to AmbiantNight if they will breed them. I would love to work onto a breeding operation, but my 55g won't allow it when it comes to selective breeding. I refuse to set up another tank. xD


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Im actually not planning on keeping any of them. I have no where for them to go, and im kind of over run with fish at the moment lol
The only place I could keep them if I wanted to is my 40 gallon sorority. But theres no room at all. Which is why im also highly thinking about rehoming some or most of the girls. Plus right now because they have 2/3 of my 10 gallon I have 2 of my boys in temp tanks until I can send them out. 

My plan I think is to save 3 for Ambientnight, 1 black, 1 dalmation, and the marble. Then rehome the 3 remaining black molly's and the other dalmation to other people since 3 is easier to care for/less space needed then 7. 
But I still have to discuss setting up paypall, sigh so much to do lol


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, didn't AmbiantNight want all of them? These mollies aren't going to get too big. 3" max. Plus, 3 mollies instead of 7 greatly lowers breeding possibilities. You might end up giving them all males and there only being one female molly. I'm just listing examples, but it would be more efficient with breeding if you gave all of the fry to AmbiantNight. I can understand where you're coming from though, and it is their decision.


----------



## hottestwinter (Jul 18, 2014)

I wouldn't keep the mother in the same tank as the fry, mollies eat their young. I would feed the fry brine shrimp and blood worms. I would also have floating plants on the top of the tank. that way they have a hiding place.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

hottestwinter said:


> I wouldn't keep the mother in the same tank as the fry, mollies eat their young. I would feed the fry brine shrimp and blood worms. I would also have floating plants on the top of the tank. that way they have a hiding place.


I brought the mom back a few months ago, and the fry are all at 1 inch now and can eat small vegie pellets. 
But thanks for the tips.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Kiara1125 said:


> Well, didn't AmbiantNight want all of them? These mollies aren't going to get too big. 3" max. Plus, 3 mollies instead of 7 greatly lowers breeding possibilities. You might end up giving them all males and there only being one female molly. I'm just listing examples, but it would be more efficient with breeding if you gave all of the fry to AmbiantNight. I can understand where you're coming from though, and it is their decision.


Ambientnight never specified weather they wanted all of them or not. 
I am planning to give them Ambientnight I just don't know when they'll be back on and I need the space again. Which was why I was considering adopting out some of the fry. Hopefully Ambient will be back in the next few weeks.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hopefully AmbiantNight will return soon. Whether or not AN takes them all, at least they'll go to good homes. Good luck with everything.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you verry much Kiara1125


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry net was down and had to get a new wifi box. Yes I'm still interested if they are available. I have room in my 50 gal and another 70 gal in the planing sometime within the next two months.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Sorry I haven't been updated this in so long, and glad to see you back Ambientnight. ATM I still have my remaining 7, though I think some if not all are a bit stunted especially the two runts  though I haven't measured the bigger ones. But they could care less about their size and are swimming around and eating like pigs. 

As for shipping, ill have to get back to you on that. Things have gotten a bit crazy as we just got a new dog last month. But maby in a week or so ill see what I feel then. I do really want them to be in a bigger home, but im still nervous about shipping .

Ill get some update photos soon, I would have taken some today but my mom stole the camera.


----------



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

Time for some update photos. Sorry most of them aren't great they wouldn't sit still lol. I swear they could tell when I was trying to take pics of them, they kept moving at the last minute :roll: I can belive how big they are now though


----------

